# help



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

i came home from playing some ball today and i notice the gravel has been all shifted it my tank and 2 caribe are almost rubbing there sides against the gravel together 1 by 1. I did a water change right before i left to play today, small chance and i could be completetely wrong but should i turn of the tank lights, any other recomendations


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

What size are they? I dont' know if they are like reds but are they turning colors? The reds I used to breed would always get real real dark. I would stick to how you've been keeping the lights if you are doing a day/night cycle. When you changed the water was it by chance a little bit colder than usual? I used to do that all the time when they were breeding, seemed to help and the logic sounded good. The logic I heard is they breed in the rainy season and by changing the water to a bit colder simulates a nice fresh rainfall. I would definitely keep movement away from the tank to increase the chances of them breeding. I don't know about caribe breeding habbits but I would guess they are very similar to that of reds. If you have any other caribe in there I would move them to another tank because if they are in fact breeding you stand to loose a fish due to a hostile male protecting his eggs/female. Pics by chance of your fish?


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

I dont have anywhere to put the other caribe god dammit. the othet one that is not making wierd actions is assed out at the top of the tank all alone. while the other 2 are just breaking sh*t...screwing up filters, moving gravel, sending airstones floating to the top. Chances are so minimal but if this happens it'd be pretty sick. I posted pics in the pictures and video forums, and they are between 5-7 inches.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Just leave them be, you go in there with a net and IF they were gonna breed, they would probually stop. Worst thing to do is go messing with them.

They seem kind of small from the sizes you said, but hey you never know....

cariba do darken like reds when breeding, Iv seen two pictures of cariba in breeding colors....


----------

